# Bild fest auf Tabelle verankern



## Aloa (4. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe eine Seite in verschieden Tabellen eingegliedert. Und diese mit Align="center" mittig angeordnet. Jetzt hat ein Freund von mit folgendem Befehl ein Bild über die beiden Tabellen gesetzt. 



> <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75"
> coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe"
> filled="f" stroked="f">
> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/>
> ...



Der Befehl setzt aber das Bild auf einen gewissen Punkt. Hat der Computer eine andere Auflösung so ist das Bild natürlich verschoben. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben.

Gruss Aloa


----------



## Maik (4. März 2009)

Hi,

hört sich ganz so an, wie wenn du die komplette Seite (= alles was sich zwischen *<body> </body>* befindet) in ein div-Element packen mußt, das zum einen die Breite des Layouts besitzt, und relativ oder absolut positioniert ist, damit sich die absoluten Positionsangaben des Bildes relativ auf seine Boxengrenzen, und nicht absolut auf die des umgebenden   Browserfensters  beziehen.

Hier ein kleines Beispiel:


```
<body>

<div id="wrap">
     <!-- Hier folgt dein Tabellengerüst -->
</div>

</body>
```


```
div#wrap {
width:1000px; /* Tabellenbreite */
position:absolute;
left:50%;
margin-left:-500px; /* negative Hälfte von width:1000px */
}
```


mfg Maik


----------

